
Show HN: Review aggregation Demo: iPhone 6s Plus - adibalcan
http://app.feedcheck.co/demo?ref=hn
======
adibalcan
If anybody is interested by this tool you have many info here:
[https://feedcheck.co](https://feedcheck.co)

------
adibalcan
Please give us feedback

